# We got Ndudi!



## OZZY

Great pickup by the Wolves. Ndudi Ebi is a awesome talent, long, athletic and can handle the ball. I think he will make a great SF/PF on the Wolves for many years to come.

I knew his stellar preformance against LeBron would pay off, heck that is what impressed Kevin about Ebi he did not backdown from LeBron. 

Ebi might not be a All Star but he is athletic so that is a plus, he is also young so we can build and develope him, and he is a defender. He could be a awesome shot blocker and the Wolves with have a par of great defenders at the 4 and 3 spot in the future. Ebi might not score a ton of points, probably 15-18 but he can flat out defend and his size at 6-9 and long arms helps as well.










Welcome to Minnesota Ndudi, you will have one hell of a teaching in KG! I see great things coming from Ebi and KG will teach him a lot because they are very similar players.


----------



## soulson11

i dont know, im kinda dissapointed with this pick. i believe there were better players out there


----------



## Jonathan Watters

> i dont know, im kinda dissapointed with this pick. i believe there were better players out there


Amen. If we were going to get a project, we should have gone after Lampe. 

But the best pick would have been Howard. He would have started from day one. 

And then Rickert. What a joke.


----------



## tdizzle

The reason they didn't go after Lampe in the 1st was b/c if he got drafted there is a guranteed contract, and I don't think the Wolves want to pay for that considering he will be over in Europe. The Knicks got lucky with having the 1st pick in the 2nd round. I actually think Rickert has a chance at making the T-Wolves, good shoter from the outside and has good size, needs to put on some weight though. But I think if Rickert was coming over from Europe this year rather then from UM, he would be a first round pick.


----------



## Carpe Diem

I was hoping for Lampe too. But I think that was based on the hype of seeing him as high as #5 in some mocks. McFlip sees Ebi as having a huge upside, which is what can be expected from the #26th pick in the first round. Howard would not start for us. As for Rickert, who cares. They threw a bone to a hometown boy. At best, he takes Loren Woods seat at the end of the bench. At worse, he generates some local excitement in MN until he gets cut. I'd rather have Ebi/Rickert than Iggy/Woods as our end of the bench. We improved as much as can be expected.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

I'd much rather have Loren Woods on the end of the of bench instead of Rickert...


----------



## OZZY

> I actually think Rickert has a chance at making the T-Wolves, good shoter from the outside and has good size, needs to put on some weight though. But I think if Rickert was coming over from Europe this year rather then from UM, he would be a first round pick.


 Totally agree, Kevin will make Rick into a wonderful player. 

The Wolves system fits Rick Rickert because Rick can shoot. People think Rick can't defend, well neither can Wally but KG can freaking play defense for the entire team at times. And with Ebi on board at SF they will be a very good defensive team. Rick will be better though, just take for example Rasho, that guy was weak and not aggressive or tough. But Kevin taught him the right way to play and now look at him, he attacks the rim and can play tough defense.

I think that exact same thing will happen with Rick, he will get tougher, he will be more aggressive and stronger in the post under McHales teaching. Kevin McHale can flat out teach big men how to play in the post, what a talented prospect he has in Rickert. 

To say he should not have been picked by the Wolves, WTF? Who else should we have got huh? Rick will improve for the Wolves and like someone else said Ebi and Rickert make the Wolves a much better team in the future.

People forget Rickert is VERY young still, by most peoples logic if Kenyon Martin came out his SOPH yeah he would have "dropped" and people would say you suck! But Kenyon was a slow developer and I believe Rick is one as well, not comparing him to Kenyon just saying some players develope faster than others. 

But don't write Rick off that fast, it doesn't matter where you start it is where you finish!

*Ryan Bowen, Greg Buckner, Emmanuel Ginobili, Jarron Collins,Rasual Butler and Tamar Slay.*

Fellas all of these players were picked 50th or lower in the 2nd round, and they turned out JUST fine! And I only went back 4 years to get those.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Totally agree, Kevin will make Rick into a wonderful player.
> 
> The Wolves system fits Rick Rickert because Rick can shoot. People think Rick can't defend, well neither can Wally but KG can freaking play defense for the entire team at times. And with Ebi on board at SF they will be a very good defensive team. Rick will be better though, just take for example Rasho, that guy was weak and not aggressive or tough. But Kevin taught him the right way to play and now look at him, he attacks the rim and can play tough defense.
> 
> I think that exact same thing will happen with Rick, he will get tougher, he will be more aggressive and stronger in the post under McHales teaching. Kevin McHale can flat out teach big men how to play in the post, what a talented prospect he has in Rickert.
> 
> To say he should not have been picked by the Wolves, WTF? Who else should we have got huh? Rick will improve for the Wolves and like someone else said Ebi and Rickert make the Wolves a much better team in the future.
> 
> People forget Rickert is VERY young still, by most peoples logic if Kenyon Martin came out his SOPH yeah he would have "dropped" and people would say you suck! But Kenyon was a slow developer and I believe Rick is one as well, not comparing him to Kenyon just saying some players develope faster than others.
> 
> But don't write Rick off that fast, it doesn't matter where you start it is where you finish!
> 
> *Ryan Bowen, Greg Buckner, Emmanuel Ginobili, Jarron Collins,Rasual Butler and Tamar Slay.*
> 
> Fellas all of these players were picked 50th or lower in the 2nd round, and they turned out JUST fine! And I only went back 4 years to get those.


If McHale really was a good big man teacher than why did Joe Smith suck so bad, and what about Mark Jackson and Gary Trent, they didn't do anything for the Wolves. He doesn't teach their big man anything.


----------



## OZZY

> If McHale really was a good big man teacher than why did Joe Smith suck so bad, and what about Mark Jackson and Gary Trent, they didn't do anything for the Wolves. He doesn't teach their big man anything.


 Ok did you see Rasho his first few years, the guy would have never even hurt a fly. And Kevin made him into a much more aggressive player, he made him confident in his abilities and taught him a TON of low post moves Rasho will use the rest of his life.

Trent, well he is a very good player for the Wolves, he was a tough guy and believe it or not he had 20 point games on the team. Since when was 6 points 4 rebounds a game for a player getting very limited mins, he provided toughness and that is all they needed.

And did you see Marc Jackson in the playoffs, he played wonderful basketball and I forget his stats but they were pretty damn good against a fine Laker team. 

Joe Smith, well you can't really teach a prospect that is injured every single year, a player that is injured multiple times during the year even.

Heck he made Reggie freaking Slater look ok at times!



Kevin is not the best big man teacher but he is not that bad, he made Rasho better and I think he will make Rick better as well when talking aggression, toughness and post moves...


----------



## The_Franchise

Minnesota, really they have no time for projects.

Indy Ebi is lanky and straight out of high school, its a good 2 to 3 years before he even gets decent minutes... But with Sam Cassell things are looking bright for the Wolves, thank God KG finally gets a 2nd option.


----------



## sheefo13

u gatta remember that kg aint there to teach, he has to worry about winning and gettin to know the other players with this carzy summer for the twolves. of course kg will teach ebu here and there and they may just be good friends. also, rickert is horrible, he cant even make the desicion of stayin in school to be a better player, what makes u guys think that he will make the right desicion of gettin on the right plane or practicing to make himself better. Loren woods may still be good, there is a reason why rickert was picked so late and by the twolves, so people would get excited about a hometown boy to put people in seats and he is ...............(how do i put this in a good way) is horrible, not the kind of nba player.


----------



## OZZY

> u gatta remember that kg aint there to teach, he has to worry about winning and gettin to know the other players with this carzy summer for the twolves. of course kg will teach ebu here and there and they may just be good friends. also, rickert is horrible, he cant even make the desicion of stayin in school to be a better player, what makes u guys think that he will make the right desicion of gettin on the right plane or practicing to make himself better. Loren woods may still be good, there is a reason why rickert was picked so late and by the twolves, so people would get excited about a hometown boy to put people in seats and he is ...............(how do i put this in a good way) is horrible, not the kind of nba player.


 Think what you want to think but you better hold that opinion when Rick makes the team and Kevin turns him into a alright NBA player. Yeah Rick won't find motivation from dropping, yeah right.

And weren't you the person that said El Amin would make the Wolves roster....?


----------



## rocketeer

guys, ebi is good right now. i don't think he is going to be a huge project. right now, he can play better defense than most people in the nba. he is a good shot blocker, rebounder, and just great defender. he played against my high school this year. he is such a good defender that we just had our best player(i think he is going to play in college next year somewhere. he had interest from mississippi state but couldn't make the grades) stand around at half court to take ebi out of the game defensively. and he did a very good job on lebron. 

his offensive game needs work. that might take a couple of years to get reliable. but he does have range. but he should still be able to contribute early just because how good of a defender he is.


----------



## ATLien

for the future I see him more as a SG/SF kind of guy, who can play next to Wally and KG. isn't Hudson a free agent? what happens with him


----------



## HKF

God Ozzy you have got to be one of the biggest homers I have ever seen. 

Do you really think Rickert will do anything in the league? I mean he couldn't even get Minnesota to the NCAA Tournament (fading down the stretch two years in a row).


----------



## OZZY

> God Ozzy you have got to be one of the biggest homers I have ever seen.
> 
> Do you really think Rickert will do anything in the league? I mean he couldn't even get Minnesota to the NCAA Tournament (fading down the stretch two years in a row).


Well first read my reply in the Rick Rickert declares thread. And second I don't need to defend my viewpoint to you. If Rick never plays a min in the league well I'm wrong. But in time I think he will play and be a ok player, maybe 5-10 points per game. Again I do not feel I need to defend my opinion over and over again.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> To say he should not have been picked by the Wolves, WTF? Who else should we have got huh? Rick will improve for the Wolves and like someone else said Ebi and Rickert make the Wolves a much better team in the future.


We should have taken Carl English. Unlike Rickert, English would have filled a need, and would certainly make the team. Rickert wasn't going to get drafted, and Minnesota had pity on the hometown kid. 



> People forget Rickert is VERY young still, by most peoples logic if Kenyon Martin came out his SOPH yeah he would have "dropped" and people would say you suck! But Kenyon was a slow developer and I believe Rick is one as well, not comparing him to Kenyon just saying some players develope faster than others.


This is more homer garbage. What reasoning do you have to believe that Rickert is a slow developer, other than that he is from Minnesota and that he hasn't developed into an NBA player yet? Kenyon Martin was RAW his first few years at Cincinatti. He needed to learn how to play the game of basketball. Rickert isn't anywhere close to raw. It's a terrible comparison even in terms of development, and you are just desperate to justify Rick Rickert as an NBA player in any way possible. You didn't think Rickert was a slow developer this spring, when you called him a first rounder. Keep up that spin...



> *Ryan Bowen, Greg Buckner, Emmanuel Ginobili, Jarron Collins,Rasual Butler and Tamar Slay.*
> 
> Fellas all of these players were picked 50th or lower in the 2nd round, and they turned out JUST fine! And I only went back 4 years to get those.


Five of the six of these guys could be out of the league in two years. Again, they have nothing to do with Rick Rickert. 

Go ahead and continue to justify everybody except for you labelling Rickert a lousy prospect as baseless "rumors". If you take off the blinders, you will see that Rickert has a very limited NBA future, if he has one at all. 



> Think what you want to think but you better hold that opinion when Rick makes the team and Kevin turns him into a alright NBA player. Yeah Rick won't find motivation from dropping, yeah right.
> 
> And weren't you the person that said El Amin would make the Wolves roster....?


You can sit there and make big statements about how if he's on the roster this upcoming season you were right about him all along. The fact is, you had this guy as one of the top prospects in the draft a couple of months ago. You couldn't have been more wrong. Nearly down to a man, everybody disagreed with you. 

But you couldn't shut up about Rickert. And now that you are wrong, you want to act like if he makes the roster, you were right all along. BS. You were wrong about Rickert being a first rounder, and you blamed it on "rumors". Give it up. 

I wouldn't be surprised if he makes the team, simply because he is the hometown guy, and Minnesota is pretty fed up with Loren Woods. He's never going to get significant PT, and won't be there in 3 seasons.


----------



## DYNASTY

plus Ervin johnson!


----------



## OZZY

blabla97 what do you actually know? You don't make predictions, you don't say how good someone will be.  You might say hey he is good once he produces. But I project success, I don't wait for it. A lot of you wait for success then make claims about it. 

How about one of you try predicting talent, then have 100 freaking posters attack you about every little thing you have "wrong". Get a ****ing life, please! Your all lucky has hell I keep posting at this site with all the crap I get. 

Again you predict something for once, then I can attack you right back!



You say we should have got freaking Carl English? Ok sure... Sorry I would rather have Sammy and Wally any day as our 2's.




> On a side note, I shudder at discerning the thought process that would eventually lead to the colossally miserable event that was the drafting of Rick Rickert. I can assure you, everyone in the state of Minnesota that doesn't have Ghandi for their basketballboards.net avatar was eagerly awaiting a glimpse of Rick Rickert sitting in the empty Madison Square Garden Theatre staring off into space, with a "...holy cow, they were all right, and I was so utterly wrong..." expression on his face. The ESPN draft credits would be rolling, some overly cliched, triumphant theme would be playing in the background, and then Rickert's face, ghostly pale. Absolute perfection. Then, three picks away from that beautiful climax of the 2003 draft, our OWN STIKNING FRANCHISE whisked it away!! Aaargh!!!!!! And McHale thought the fans hated him after he tried to sign Joe Smith to an 80 million dollar contract...


 This post obviously makes the statement you are biased in ever way against anything Rick Rickert does. 


P.S. I hope your Ghandi saying was sarcasm, because if you really think that is Ghandi I just pity you. Also I can't pick up sarcasm in the written word, sarcasm is best expressed through voice not print...


----------



## OZZY

So blabla97, you make some predictions for once, then I will know your not just bashing posters that are wrong

I respect people that predict talent just like I do, not the ones that just criticize when someone is "wrong".




> If you take off the blinders, you will see that Rickert has a very limited NBA future, if he has one at all.


 You do realize that I post about all prospects, not just Minnesota ones. I could write all day about prospects NOT from Minnesota. I could see if I only talked and posted about MN prospects but I don't, so maybe you should open your eyes.

And how is that Troy Bell doing, I said he was a great player and accourding to his position in the draft he is going to be a great player. But I don't buy that stuff, position means nothing, production means everything. 

But don't bring up the fact I said Bell is going to be a fine prospect....yeah that would not look good. Oh Jerry West obviously thought so as well, but I guess he is Minnesota biased right because the Laker organization started in Minnesota ...


*Oh and you have failed to bring up the topic of this thread, Ndudi Ebi. Oh but you anti-Wolves self probably thinks he sucks also. They should have got Delfino right... Ebi was the one that guarded the so call "unathletic" LeBron James, yeah remember you called LeBron a not so impressive athlete... Man it is great taking things out of context isn't!*


----------



## Jonathan Watters

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> blabla97 what do you actually know? You don't make predictions, you don't say how good someone will be. You might say hey he is good once he produces. But I project success, I don't wait for it. A lot of you wait for success then make claims about it.
> 
> How about one of you try predicting talent, then have 100 freaking posters attack you about every little thing you have "wrong". Get a ****ing life, please! Your all lucky has hell I keep posting at this site with all the crap I get.


It's this simple, Ozzy: 

If you can't handle criticism, don't go out on a limb every other sentence and expect people to agree with everything you say. I go after you because you are the most ridiculously biased pro-Minnesota sports fan I have ever come across. And that's saying a lot. It has nothing to do with you predicting the futures of 100 players every other week and me picking out one guy to nitpick, and everything to do with your Minnesota bias. 

Don't be biased, don't be stupid, and you won't hear from me. But whatever you do, don't get whiney when you can't defend your own irrational statements. 




> Sorry I would rather have Sammy and Wally any day as our 2's.


Really. You'd rather have Sam Cassell or Wally Szczerbiak than Carl English? There's stepping out on a limb. Seriously, what is that statement supposed to mean? It does nothing to help your argument, or refute mine. Please at least argue that Carl English is a bad prospect, or doesn't fill a need, or say something of any substance at all...



> So blabla97, you make some predictions for once, then I will know your not just bashing posters that are wrong


I have made plenty of assessments on this board, and it's not my job to go back and find them for you. Of course, I don't get my self esteem from assessing every player on a college roster and then having the board agree with me, either. 

Being wrong isn't a character flaw. Being biased is. Acting as if you are the supreme authority on something when you clearly aren't certainly is. Display these characteristics, and you will hear from me. 



> You do realize that I post about all prospects, not just Minnesota ones. I could write all day about prospects NOT from Minnesota. I could see if I only talked and posted about MN prospects but I don't, so maybe you should open your eyes.


 _Of course _ I realized that you write about other prospects. Do you think I skip straight to the Minnesota parts? But you aren't ridiculously biased about other prospects. Most of the time you are hyping players who have no chance of making it in the NBA, but that doesn't bother me. It's when you talk about Adam Boone as a potential NBA'er that will get me to respond. 

BTW, I saw Boone at Howard Pulley the other night, and nothing has changed. He's decent college player at best. He will never set foot on an NBA basketball court. 



> Oh and you have failed to bring up the topic of this thread, Ndudi Ebi. Oh but you anti-Wolves self probably thinks he sucks also. They should have got Delfino right... Ebi was the one that guarded the so call "unathletic" LeBron James, yeah remember you called LeBron a not so impressive athlete... Man it is great taking things out of context isn't!


Would you mind letting me know where I have taken your words out of context? To me, this is pretty weak. You are clearly accusing me of taking your words out of context, but you don't even present an example of me doing it. And yes, you did take my words out of context. I did say LeBron didn't look as impressive athletically compared to Villanueva, Brown, Outlaw and some others at the McD's game. 

I've watched the tape again since then, and it's pretty obvious that LeBron is a hell of an athelete. I was overracting, after expecting to see a player heads and tails over anything I had seen before athletics wise. 

As for Ebi, I wish we would have gotten Howard. We need a 2-guard, not another SF/PF. However, the Wolves are defintely going to grab a swingman this summer, so in the end this pick is going to be fairly insignificant. Hopefully Ebi can make it significant in 3-4 years.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

> But don't bring up the fact I said Bell is going to be a fine prospect....yeah that would not look good. Oh Jerry West obviously thought so as well, but I guess he is Minnesota biased right because the Laker organization started in Minnesota ...


Congratulations, you thought Bell was e a great prospect. Along with every other Minnesota-related player that has ever had a chance at being halfway decent. It's meaningless. You would rate any Minnesota player with those kind of numbers the same way, regardless of what NBA future he has. 

The day that you bash a single halfway-regarded Minnesota prospect is the day that I might consider listening to your positive reviews of Minnesota players again. Of course, this has never happened, and never will happen, so I don't consider it much of an issue.



> They should have got Delfino right...


Passing on Delfino for Ebi would have been a travesty. Same as passing on Bell for Delfino. Unfortunately, Minnesota never got the chance to pass on him.


----------



## OZZY

> The day that you bash a single halfway-regarded Minnesota prospect is the day that I might consider listening to your positive reviews of Minnesota players again. Of course, this has never happened, and never will happen, so I don't consider it much of an issue.


 Sorry to say but I don't like every Minnnesota prospect. I just don't post about it that much. I hate El Amin, I hated him in college, and I hated him as a pro prospect, NEVER thought he could do anything. Just to short, to fat and is just not talented. Lot of people loved the kid coming into the league, I didn't at all. Second Michael Bauer, not a great player but I think he is way to inconsistent. He is a wonderful athlete, long but he fouls all the damn time! He doesn't play great on the ball defense even though he can really block shots and rebound when he wants. He is very inconsistent and drifts out of games all the time. Love the passion he shows but he has a lot of ability, and is not getting the most out of it. Another is Ben Johnson, even if he was still at Northwestern, I think the kid is ok, not a pro prospect but he is a fine defender. He just doesn't learn, he should be able to play the PG spot, he should have improved his jump shot but he hasn't. He is very talented but just doesn't seem like he wants it bad enough. Joel I loved the kid coming out, but he is pathetic right now, how can he sleep at night. He was a lottery pick and can't even start on the Bucks? He had all the talent in the world, but his lazy *** just doesn't work hard and his lack of improvement in his offensive game is ridiculous. A very small prospect, just is a college athlete, but the kid Eric Webb, I hate that kid so much! He came out played against McKeinzie in the state tournament and people said Webb was the best PG? Bull ****, he is horrible with the ball, tries to be Jason Williams or Pistol Pete but he is not that good, bad athlete, bad defender and is very weak, I hate him and he is from Minnesota as well. Nick Horvath, you say now the kid sucks, but his first year at Duke people did not think that, he hit a game winner for Duke as a FROSH and people loved the kid. I never did, thought he was very overrated, he is soft, and really is not that great of shooter to be honest. And he never did really do anything at Duke.

Sure not all of these players are stars, but they are from Minnesota and I hated him or think they are not reaching their potential. I just don't post about it because I do not like being negative when talking prospects. You can't think that way, I'm optimistic about the prospect I think can play. 

But really I've had enough of this little attack.


----------



## docj_18

Now Now children, no need to argue... Ozzy is just a straight up ball fan who likes to see the small town kids do good. An opinion never hurt anyone. There are thousands of writers/announcers that are state/town bias, but they don't get sh** on, 'cause they made it big, as if their opinion has become the right way to go. I came on this thread to talk about the draft, not about prospects from 10 years ago..... I just wanted to say that the draft was horrible... drafting 2 projects is not the answer. Ebi's got years before he'll possibly get over 10 pts a game, and Rickert prolly won't make the team. The Wolves don't need high flyin shooters, they need someone who isn't afraid to get in the sh** and take an elbow here and there (Josh Howard).


----------



## Jonathan Watters

> I hate El Amin, I hated him in college, and I hated him as a pro prospect, NEVER thought he could do anything. Just to short, to fat and is just not talented. Lot of people loved the kid coming into the league, I didn't at all.


Who did? He was pretty much a lock to go into the 2nd round. 



> Second Michael Bauer, not a great player but I think he is way to inconsistent. He is a wonderful athlete, long but he fouls all the damn time! He doesn't play great on the ball defense even though he can really block shots and rebound when he wants. He is very inconsistent and drifts out of games all the time. Love the passion he shows but he has a lot of ability, and is not getting the most out of it. Another is Ben Johnson, even if he was still at Northwestern, I think the kid is ok, not a pro prospect but he is a fine defender. He just doesn't learn, he should be able to play the PG spot, he should have improved his jump shot but he hasn't. He is very talented but just doesn't seem like he wants it bad enough.


There isn't a pro scout out there who has either of these kids even being longshot prospects. 



> Joel I loved the kid coming out, but he is pathetic right now, how can he sleep at night.


So you loved another overrated Minnesota prospect when he came out of school, and now that it's clear he sucks, you're blaming it on his work ethic, not his potential as a player. And this proves you are unbiased toward Minnesota prospects how?


----------



## rocketeer

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> As for Ebi, I wish we would have gotten Howard. We need a 2-guard, not another SF/PF. However, the Wolves are defintely going to grab a swingman this summer, so in the end this pick is going to be fairly insignificant. Hopefully Ebi can make it significant in 3-4 years.


ebi will play small forward, some shooting guard, and if the other team is using a really small lineup he might be able to play a little power forward. but he is definately a 2-3 kind of player who should play more 3. it might take 3-4 years(though i would think more like 2-3) for him to make a significant on offense, but he will be able to make a defensive impact immeadiately.


----------



## OZZY

> I just wanted to say that the draft was horrible... drafting 2 projects is not the answer. Ebi's got years before he'll possibly get over 10 pts a game, and Rickert prolly won't make the team. The Wolves don't need high flyin shooters, they need someone who isn't afraid to get in the sh** and take an elbow here and there (Josh Howard).


 How can you say that? Ebi went toe to toe with the best high school basketball player in the land competitively and defensively. He is a wonderful shot blocking prospect, he has a gigantic upside and he is a fine athlete. Ebi has heart, and just because he has not shown that heart on the college level doesn't mean he is some flop.

Your saying Howard will be better than Ebi when it is all said and done? 

And if you not saying that, but saying the Wolves need to get good now. Well I think they got two great prospects that have big upsides, and nothing wrong with looking down the road a little.

Anyway, they got Sam Cassell and Ervin Johnson, so there is your production, and they will get another solid player because TB is worth $11 millions dollars off of luxury tax to the team that gets him. So they Wolves will get experience, I would rather have that kind of experience any day over a "college senior" labeled as expereienced. Just because he was a senior doesn't mean he will produce right away.

Ebi will be better than him in the end, simple as that.


----------



## sheefo13

ozzy, i like u man, how do u remeber i said that, honestly i like el amin and i still think he has a great chance to make the league, he is just lazy->  those r examples, he did averge about 7 points as a rookie, but back to the subject.....
rickert is horrible period. alright ebi will be a stephen jackson thats who i compare him to, he will not be a starter ever here unless kg wally and every one else on the tea is injured, this is how i see it rickert would not make any other team but the twolves because he is from minnesota, he would not of made any other roster in the nba, el amin has a better chance of making a team, o yea i garantee that rickert and ebi would not even be aloud to be in the arena at pheonix(they both were supposed to be wildcats). 
the only reason i hate rickert is because he straght left the U when he knew(i hope) that he had NO shance of bein a first round selectoin. this is what his face is ganna look like
rickert playin defense on KG :uhoh: 
rickert playin defense on Shaq 
rickert at the all star break:sour: 
rickert at the end of the seoson:dead: 
rickert when he gets released by the twolves next year:upset:


----------



## rocketeer

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> alright ebi will be a stephen jackson thats who i compare him to,


i think james posey would probably be a better comparison except that ebi is a better shot blocker. they are both really good on defense and can be decent offensive players. and of course i think ebi will end up being better, but for his 1st few years they will be similar.


----------



## sheefo13

james posey is still ganna be good, ebi doesnt compare to posey, i see ebi as the next steven jackson, i say ebi will be playin summer ball alot and then he has a break out seoson about 4-5 years into his career, also i agree with who said this but i would way rather see loren woods at the end of the bench other than rickert, woods isnt afraid of noone(well thats a lie)


----------



## .

ebi along with travis outlaw, reminds me a lot of d miles, and ebi is even more UNPOLISHDED than d miles when d miles came out of high school, first of all, ebi is THIN as hell, 6-9 and 190 something thats just SKINNY !!!!!!! although hes super athletic but he doesnt handle the ball all that well and have trouble shoot the jump shot (or maybe i should say he has no range at all, makes bo outlow look like a three point specialist :laugh: )


----------



## rocketeer

> Originally posted by <b>.</b>!
> ebi along with travis outlaw, reminds me a lot of d miles, and ebi is even more UNPOLISHDED than d miles when d miles came out of high school, first of all, ebi is THIN as hell, 6-9 and 190 something thats just SKINNY !!!!!!! although hes super athletic but he doesnt handle the ball all that well and have trouble shoot the jump shot (or maybe i should say he has no range at all, makes bo outlow look like a three point specialist :laugh: )


ebi will be able to play defense right away. he did a pretty good job guarding lebron james especially since guys kept being rotated in and out and it was an all star game. he is already good on d. and when i've seen him, he had a good jump shot. he was hitting shots from everywhere. he was hitting shots from the high school 3 and a few feet further back. and he was making all the shots inbetween that and the basket too. maybe this was just some fluke game, but i doubt it. he won't be any 3 point specialist or top shooter in the league, but he definately is not a bad shooter with no range.

have you ever seen him play or are you just reading things and them adding some other stuff you think might be true to what you read?


----------

